
The Muffin Man - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2009/05/31/cityexposed.DTL
======
joshu
Occasionally I fantasize about doing something in the food space. Not a very
leveraged use of time, but I really like cooking and whatnot.

Sadly I already used the best domain name ever for this for something
unrelated to food.

